# Crate Flexwave 120H DSP problem??



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am trying out a neighbours Crate FW 120H head and Peavey Windsor 4x12 cab with possibility of buying it. The head sounds really good through the cab on clean, OD and gain channel, but once I engage one of the DSP effects, it gets a sort of "fuzzy" sound to it, until I stop the string from vibrating. It goes away. There are 2 knobs on the left of the face and those 2 both make the fuzzy sound when put into operation. This is the best picture I could find, if it helps at all. I may never use those effects, but does anybody know why it might do this? I looked around and didn't find anything in my search that sounds similar enough.


----------

